# REW 5.15 soundcard calibration



## kroppork (Oct 27, 2009)

I am having a hard time with soundcard calibration in 5.15. The high end (>600hz) is crazy. In 5.11 it is basically flat. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?

Running windows 7.


----------



## ccnet (May 13, 2016)

Same problem here. Windows Seven. Soundcard Steinberg RU22. The last USB driver is installed. Windows reboot after update. Soundcard connected before Windows start. A loopback cable is connected between in 1 and out 1.


----------



## ccnet (May 13, 2016)

Downgrade to version 5.11 solde the problem.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Strange. A few questions:

What does the Captured trace on the scope plot look like after the calibration measurement?
Do you have a loopback connection on both inputs or just one?
With the loopback connection(s) in place and the signal generator playing a 1 kHz sine wave at -20 dB, what do the Level meters display?
Please post a screenshot of the Info panel for a 5.15 calibration measurement, or save it as an mdat and attach it here.


----------



## ccnet (May 13, 2016)

JohnM said:


> Strange. A few questions:
> 
> What does the Captured trace on the scope plot look like after the calibration measurement?
> Do you have a loopback connection on both inputs or just one?


I remove REW 1.11 and install 1.15.
I have a loopback connection beetwen input 1 and output 1. Nothing else connected to the soundcard.

See attached fils for others settings used. I try with Java driver then delete preferences, restart REW and test with Asio driver.
Berfore calibration I set levels (first attachment). Hope this help.

Claude.


----------



## ccnet (May 13, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot mdat file. This file was recorded with Asio driver.


----------



## ccnet (May 13, 2016)

I remove REW 5.15 and install V 5.14. Starting v 5.14, checking levels ans then calibrate the soundcard again without chanching connection.
All seems fine.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Claude. I have tested a UR22 on my Win10 PC with 5.15 and all behaves as expected at 44.1k, 48k and 88.2k but there are problems above 40 kHz at 96k and 192k. All sample rates behave normally with 5.14. I will continue to investigate.


----------



## ccnet (May 13, 2016)

I can test again next weekend. Let me know.
Claude.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've tracked this down and fixed it - when making soundcard calibration measurements the sweep start and end frequencies were not being set up correctly, they were left at the values that had last been used to measure so correct results would only be obtained if you had been making full range measurements. I have uploaded the fixed versions as V5.16 beta 1 in the installers directory, I'll probably release that as V5.16 at the weekend if no other issues crop up in the meantime.


----------

